# Best Walt Disney World Rides, Ranked



## TravelTime (Apr 19, 2021)

58 Disney World Rides and Attractions, Ranked From Worst to Best
					

These are the best rides at Disney World — and the worst. See where your favorite Disney World attractions rank on our list of over 50 from all four theme parks.




					www.travelandleisure.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2021)

The Pandora flight is by far my favorite.  Should be #1.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't expect anyone else's ranking to be similar to my own.  My choices are influenced by not only 'my _personal_ favorites' but also by family history, stories, traditions.  Some we ride 'for Mom' or because of a fond memory that others might not have/understand.  Nobody's ranking can change my mind!

We are all incredibly different, right?  As I've stated before (here and/or elsewhere), I don't _feel_ Pandora's FoP.  It doesn't work for me.  Rather, I spend the time distracted and turning my head to see the engineering and to observe how others are responding.  The ride doesn't give me _sufficient sense of motion_.  I don't care for it ... but Primeval Whirl?  Yes!  I like that ride!  Do I expect others to like P.W.?  Umm, not so much.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 19, 2021)

I did not care for Pandora’s Flight either. I loved the Soarin Around the World at Epcot. I loved the live Safari at Animal Kingom. Those are my two favorite attractions at Walt Disney World. My favorite park is Animal Kingdom. I like many other attractions too especially the classics at MK.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 19, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I loved the live Safari at Animal Kingom. <snip> My favorite park is Animal Kingdom.


Agree and Agree!


----------



## CPNY (Apr 19, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Pandora flight is by far my favorite.  Should be #1.


Couldn’t agree more!! I got to ride it 6 times in one day thanks to COVID. Everest should not be #1..... how it is ahead of ROTR or FOP is beyond me.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 20, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Everest should not be #1..... how it is ahead of ROTR or FOP is beyond me.


LOL, I'm guessing someone like me must have been compiling the list!   A good rollercoaster (real movement!) beats simulators all day long. 

ROTR is s tough one to quantify ... it isn't a simulator but also doesn't offer much physical movement.  For me, it is a classic Disney dark ride; a modern version of Snow White, Pinocchio, Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, etc.  Your ride vehicle moves through a story ...


----------



## CPNY (Apr 20, 2021)

rhonda said:


> LOL, I'm guessing someone like me must have been compiling the list!   A good rollercoaster (real movement!) beats simulators all day long.
> 
> ROTR is s tough one to quantify ... it isn't a simulator but also doesn't offer much physical movement.  For me, it is a Disney classic dark ride; a modern version of Snow White, Pinocchio, Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, etc.  Your ride vehicle moves through a story ...


I think the whole ROTR experience is great, it feels like you’re in that world for quite a bit. They made it a whole experience which is what I like. When it comes to coasters, I have to compare the Disney coasters to other coasters in other theme parks and They are all weak in comparison.


----------



## Dean (Apr 20, 2021)

To me this is almost pointless as everyone will have a totally different list depending not their preferences including the ages of the group.  For us we'd totally leave off anything that is likely to produce motion sickness.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 20, 2021)

FoP is my #1 too - every time I ride, I see something new off to one side or another or even a new detail in front of me. It’s incredible the amount of detail they put into that film! And the movements of the seat and platform are well synchronized with the film. I love the part where you fly around the rock arch. I didn’t realize we were “flying upside down” until I had ridden multiple times. Like I said, always something new!


----------



## CPNY (Apr 20, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> FoP is my #1 too - every time I ride, I see something new off to one side or another or even a new detail in front of me. It’s incredible the amount of detail they put into that film! And the movements of the seat and platform are well synchronized with the film. I love the part where you fly around the rock arch. I didn’t realize we were “flying upside down” until I had ridden multiple times. Like I said, always something new!


Couldn’t agree more!!! I will look for the upside down flight now.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 20, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Couldn’t agree more!!! I will look for the upside down flight now.


Yes, since your seat doesn’t actually rotate 360°, you don’t feel it like you feel the other swoops and dives. You have to be looking at the scenery around you to realize you’ve done a loop the loop!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I don't love roller coasters.  I love Star Tours and a bunch of other simulators.  I really love Harry Potter's Forbidden Journey, but I can only ride it once.  We were able to ride it two times in a row within a few minutes and it made me dizzy.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Flight of Passage is our favorite as well but Nomand's  lounge might have something to do with it.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 22, 2021)

Hijack time..... I know it’s not Disney but I’ll be previewing the new velocicoaster in a week! Super excited. Although not sure what I’m most excited about. The fact that I get to ride the coaster a month before it officially opens or the fact that I was finally able to use a VSN escape and book 3 nights in a 2 bedroom over a weekend for 16K Star Options at vistana villages lol.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 23, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Hijack time..... I know it’s not Disney but I’ll be previewing the new velocicoaster in a week! Super excited. Although not sure what I’m most excited about. The fact that I get to ride the coaster a month before it officially opens or the fact that I was finally able to use a VSN escape and book 3 nights in a 2 bedroom over a weekend for 16K Star Options at vistana villages lol.


Please come back and report on it! We booked WBC for a week in November, and when UOR announced the June opening for the Velocicoaster, my adrenaline-junky sister booked the same week at another resort. So we’re going together to UOR, and I’m waffling about riding it, being averse to long steep drops. I love RnR at DHS as well as Hagrid at UOR, so if it’s similar, even if more intense, I’ll probably ride it — once....


----------



## CPNY (Apr 23, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Please come back and report on it! We booked WBC for a week in November, and when UOR announced the June opening for the Velocicoaster, my adrenaline-junky sister booked the same week at another resort. So we’re going together to UOR, and I’m waffling about riding it, being averse to long steep drops. I love RnR at DHS as well as Hagrid at UOR, so if it’s similar, even if more intense, I’ll probably ride it — once....


When in November? If you’re going to be there the 19th-20th, I highly recommend the Orlando informer meetup group. I booked for December 10th, which sold out in a matter of 3 hours..... it’s an exclusive event, they only sell 7K tickets and it includes free food. The park is closed for event attendees. Little to no wait times.









						Orlando Informer Meetup
					

Learn more about the Orlando Informer Meetup.



					meetup.orlandoinformer.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 23, 2021)

CPNY said:


> When in November? If you’re going to be there the 19th-20th, I highly recommend the Orlando informer meetup group. I booked for December 10th, which sold out in a matter of 3 hours..... it’s an exclusive event, they only sell 7K tickets and it includes free food. The park is closed for event attendees. Little to no wait times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’ll look into it!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 6, 2021)

Wish me luck, I'm heading to WDW with the grandsons on Tuesday and everthing I'm reading online is saying its the hottest it's ever been this early in May in Orlando.  I'm not going to push myself. If my son and daughter in law want to go till they drop, we will head back to the room and sleep and cool off at the pool...


----------



## TheHolleys87 (May 7, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wish me luck, I'm heading to WDW with the grandsons on Tuesday and everthing I'm reading online is saying its the hottest it's ever been this early in May in Orlando.  I'm not going to push myself. If my son and daughter in law want to go till they drop, we will head back to the room and sleep and cool off at the pool...


Good luck - or pixie dust, whichever works!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 7, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wish me luck, I'm heading to WDW with the grandsons on Tuesday and everthing I'm reading online is saying its the hottest it's ever been this early in May in Orlando.  I'm not going to push myself. If my son and daughter in law want to go till they drop, we will head back to the room and sleep and cool off at the pool...


We are here.  It's not as humid as it can be, but it's been hot.  98 degrees a few days ago.  Today it's going to be a high of 84, supposedly.  Going to Universal Studios today.  If we could take off the masks, it would help.  I am not a person who goes much with a mask, just grocery shopping in a cool and comfortable store at home.  We don't go out to eat at all at home.  

So this mask wearing all day long is tough for me. My face sweats under the mask, matters not which one I wear. And going from AC to outside, my glasses fog up a lot. I have to wear them to see, so that has been tough. 

May is always like that.


----------



## Limace (May 7, 2021)

We are also here now. It’s been much better the last day and a half-was really
Miserable earlier in the week. I find the paper masks work much better in the heat than cloth ones do. My family fights me about it, but it’s so worth getting to the parks early-they open gates 45 minutes before official opening time-and knocking out as much as possible in the first couple hours, then leaving in the heat for a swim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 7, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are here.  It's not as humid as it can be, but it's been hot.  98 degrees a few days ago.  Today it's going to be a high of 84, supposedly.  Going to Universal Studios today.  If we could take off the masks, it would help.  I am not a person who goes much with a mask, just grocery shopping in a cool and comfortable store at home.  We don't go out to eat at all at home.
> 
> So this mask wearing all day long is tough for me. My face sweats under the mask, matters not which one I wear. And going from AC to outside, my glasses fog up a lot. I have to wear them to see, so that has been tough.
> 
> May is always like that.



We purchased cooling towels and fans so I hope those help us...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 7, 2021)

Limace said:


> We are also here now. It’s been much better the last day and a half-was really
> Miserable earlier in the week. I find the paper masks work much better in the heat than cloth ones do. My family fights me about it, but it’s so worth getting to the parks early-they open gates 45 minutes before official opening time-and knocking out as much as possible in the first couple hours, then leaving in the heat for a swim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think we are going to get up super early each day and get to the parks early and then when it's hot go back and swim. I'm also going to wear my paper masks as the cloth masks really don't work well on me, at work I wear the gaiters


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 7, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are here.  It's not as humid as it can be, but it's been hot.  98 degrees a few days ago.  Today it's going to be a high of 84, supposedly.  Going to Universal Studios today.  If we could take off the masks, it would help.  I am not a person who goes much with a mask, just grocery shopping in a cool and comfortable store at home.  We don't go out to eat at all at home.
> 
> So this mask wearing all day long is tough for me. My face sweats under the mask, matters not which one I wear. And going from AC to outside, my glasses fog up a lot. I have to wear them to see, so that has been tough.
> 
> May is always like that.



Did you make reservations at any restaurants that you loved?


----------



## brp (May 14, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Pandora flight is by far my favorite.  Should be #1.



Unquestionably. To me, this list looks like they threw darts at a board with the names of all the rides. Blindfolded. Facing backwards.

Cheers.


----------



## mentalbreak (May 15, 2021)

CPNY said:


> When in November? If you’re going to be there the 19th-20th, I highly recommend the Orlando informer meetup group. I booked for December 10th, which sold out in a matter of 3 hours..... it’s an exclusive event, they only sell 7K tickets and it includes free food. The park is closed for event attendees. Little to no wait times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another hijack. @CPNY do you stay in a TS when you attend the meetup or take advantage of the discounted onsite hotels?  We have tickets for our first meetup 12/3-4 and not sure which way we will go


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 15, 2021)

Pandora and Galaxy's Edge are two big snooze-fests.  Waste of space and money.


----------



## CPNY (May 15, 2021)

mentalbreak said:


> Another hijack. @CPNY do you stay in a TS when you attend the meetup or take advantage of the discounted onsite hotels?  We have tickets for our first meetup 12/3-4 and not sure which way we will go


My sister in law wanted to stay onsite, I vetoed that. I don’t want to bother packing up and moving hotels since we are doing Disney the week prior and staying at SVR. if I was just doing the meetup, I’d probably stay onsite because of how late the park is open.

so if I’m staying any days before or after the event id stay in a TS. If I’m there for one or two nights for the event only, I’d book the hotel


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 16, 2021)

We are on Day 4 at the parks and so far my favorite ride has been Rise of the Resistance at Hollywood Studios  followed by Soarin Around the World at Epcot. With that being said I have ridden the Haunted Mansion 6 times since we have been here, I'm a bit addicted to this ride.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (May 17, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We are on Day 4 at the parks and so far my favorite ride has been Rise of the Resistance at Hollywood Studios  followed by Soarin Around the World at Epcot. With that being said I have ridden the Haunted Mansion 6 times since we have been here, I'm a bit addicted to this ride.


Just wondering, have you ever ridden the original Soarin’ over California? It was so much better than Around the World that we can’t ride World anymore. California was actual film of real places & people, some places I knew and some I wasn’t familiar with. World is all CGI of places I’ve seen so many times that it’s boring. Not to mention the curved Eiffel Tower….


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 17, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We are on Day 4 at the parks and so far my favorite ride has been Rise of the Resistance at Hollywood Studios  followed by Soarin Around the World at Epcot. With that being said I have ridden the Haunted Mansion 6 times since we have been here, I'm a bit addicted to this ride.


I love both of those.  Have your been on the Pandora rides yet?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 20, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We are on Day 4 at the parks and so far my favorite ride has been Rise of the Resistance at Hollywood Studios  followed by Soarin Around the World at Epcot. With that being said I have ridden the Haunted Mansion 6 times since we have been here, I'm a bit addicted to this ride.





TheHolleys87 said:


> Just wondering, have you ever ridden the original Soarin’ over California? It was so much better than Around the World that we can’t ride World anymore. California was actual film of real places & people, some places I knew and some I wasn’t familiar with. World is all CGI of places I’ve seen so many times that it’s boring. Not to mention the curved Eiffel Tower….



I do not remember riding the original Soarin but it sounds great....


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 20, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I love both of those.  Have your been on the Pandora rides yet?



No we did not make it over to Animal Kingdom this trip. We spent 2 days at Magic Kingdom and 2 Days at Hollywood Studios and 1 day at Epcot and 2 days at the resort and Disney Springs.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> No we did not make it over to Animal Kingdom this trip. We spent 2 days at Magic Kingdom and 2 Days at Hollywood Studios and 1 day at Epcot and 2 days at the resort and Disney Springs.


What did your grands think of Frozen?  I love it and will stand in line 30 minutes to ride it with my granddaughter.  I would even stand in line to ride it just with Rick.  Soarin' is a great ride.  But Test Track has long lines and breaks down often.  There is not much to do at Epcot right now.  When Ratatouille and the new Guardians of the Galaxy open, it will be way different.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 21, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What did your grands think of Frozen?  I love it and will stand in line 30 minutes to ride it with my granddaughter.  I would even stand in line to ride it just with Rick.  Soarin' is a great ride.  But Test Track has long lines and breaks down often.  There is not much to do at Epcot right now.  When Ratatouille and the new Guardians of the Galaxy open, it will be way different.



Cindy, My 5 year old loved Frozen did that twice and Test Track twice. we had adjoining rooms at animal kingdom lodge and he would race in each morning and say gammy its rope drop time...so off him and I would go and the rest of them would catch up to us...We were so lucky that the mask mandate was dropped during day 2 of our trip so it made it so much better to not have to wear the mask outside in the 80 degree heat.

The ride he really enjoyed the most was the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train, we got to the park on the 2nd day at 6;45 and they let us in and we went right to that ride and rode it twice in a row and then went to thunder mountain rode that once and then got in line for splash mountain


----------



## Bailey#1 (May 22, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Cindy, My 5 year old loved Frozen did that twice and Test Track twice. we had adjoining rooms at animal kingdom lodge and he would race in each morning and say gammy its rope drop time...so off him and I would go and the rest of them would catch up to us...We were so lucky that the mask mandate was dropped during day 2 of our trip so it made it so much better to not have to wear the mask outside in the 80 degree heat.
> 
> The ride he really enjoyed the most was the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train, we got to the park on the 2nd day at 6;45 and they let us in and we went right to that ride and rode it twice in a row and then went to thunder mountain rode that once and then got in line for splash mountain


We are taking our 5 year old grandson in November and can not wait. Glad you are having a good time!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 22, 2021)

Bailey#1 said:


> We are taking our 5 year old grandson in November and can not wait. Glad you are having a good time!



I was shocked at how much stamina my 5 year old grandson had that early in the morning...I had such a good time with him.  We would usually go back to the rom around 2pm to take a nap and grab some lunch in our room and then we could go back to the park later at night.... I'm so glad we had adjoining rooms because he could come in at anytime and chat with us


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2021)

I just love Disney World.  I also love Disneyland.  My grandkids love Disney too.  I hope we get to go with our older grandkids again soon.  They have been so busy, and summer is too hot.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 22, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I just love Disney World.  I also love Disneyland.  My grandkids love Disney too.  I hope we get to go with our older grandkids again soon.  They have been so busy, and summer is too hot.



The last time I was at Disney World was 19 years ago when my oldest, the father of my grandkids was 12....So we really had a great time.


----------

